# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  إغسلوا   اربعا   باربع

## ابو همام

*ما    اجمل     ان    تعيش    حياتك     كوردة    لها    عطر  جميل   
تسقى   بطيبة   القلب 
تعيش بنور   الامل  
تحياء   فى  إناء  من   اﻻخﻻق   والقيم 
إغسلوا  اربعا   باربع   ....
إغسلوا   وجوهكم   بماء  عيونكم  
والسنتكم    بذكر  خالقكم   
وقلوبكم  بخشية   ربكم 
وذنوبكم   بالتوبه  الى  موﻻكم .
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*سبحان الله .الحمد لله . لا إله إلا الله . الله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.  وأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه . شكرُا الرائع أبو همام .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

سبحان الله .الحمد لله . لا إله إلا الله . الله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا با
لله.  وأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه . شكرُا الرائع أبو همام .



جزيت  خيرا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام



تسلم  حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور ابو همام للموعظه والتذكير وجزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مشكور ابو همام للموعظه والتذكير وجزاك الله خيرا



تسلم   حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يديك العافيه وزادك من علمه ونور طريقك ابو همام
*

----------


## KING1

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*معبره جدا جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تسلم ابا همام،،
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*نستغفر الله العظيم ونتوب اليه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بارك الله فيك حبيبنا أبو همام
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اللهم لا اله الا انت 
نستغفرك ونتوب اليك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*[QUOTE=عاطف الشيخ;809587]يديك العافيه وزادك من علمه ونور طريقك ابو همام[/
QUOTE]

اللهم   اميييين  جمعا بارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

جزاك الله خيرا



بارك  الله  فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

معبره جدا جزاك الله خير



مشكور  حبيبنا    سوباى
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

تسلم ابا همام،،



يسلم   قلبك  من  كل شر
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

نستغفر الله العظيم ونتوب اليه



اسعدنى  مرورك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

[FONT=arial]بارك الله فيك حبيبنا أبو همام[/
FONT]



يديك  العافيه   منعم
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

اللهم لا اله الا انت 
نستغفرك ونتوب اليك



يديك  العافيه   معتصم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك يا ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك يا ابو همام



عليكم  السلام
جزيت  خيرا
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*جزيت خيرا يا  ابا همام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

جزيت خيرا يا  ابا همام



بارك  الله  فيك
                        	*

----------

